# Is it possible to miss your calling?



## shackleton (Oct 16, 2008)

I kind of wonder this but then if everything is going according to plan and we can not be, "out of God's will" as some Christians like to say, then I guess we can't. 

Sometimes I feel like I have really missed out on what I would have liked to do especially when I am at work and things are going a certain way and I think back to when I was at a cross road, had I gone the other path would things still be like this. Sometimes I feel like I would be better suited for something else. In what I am doing now I passed on what I really wanted to do to follow money, benefits and security. I wonder if this compromise is why I feel so out of place. Like I made the wrong choice. But is this the case if everything has been ordained from eternity? Am I in fact right where I am supposed to be?

How does this jive with the WCF 3:1, 3:1 God from all eternity did, by the most wise and holy counsel of His own will, freely, and unchangeably ordain whatsoever comes to pass yet so, as thereby neither is God the author of sin, nor is violence offered to the will of the creatures, nor is the liberty or contingency of second causes taken away, but rather established. 

Can our mission in life change?


----------



## turmeric (Oct 16, 2008)

I've wondered the same thing myself.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 16, 2008)

First, we must wholeheartedly endorse WCF 3. There is NOTHING that happens to you that God has not ordained from before the foundation of the world. God has you exactly where he decreed that you would be.

Second, can your 'mission in life' change? Of course - though it depends on what you mean by that. I know a large number of pastors who began their adult lives in other vocations, but later pursued seminary and a pastorate. Did their mission change? Yes - God had called them to where they were initially, and then called them into the ministry. Did they "miss" a calling to the ministry in their earlier work? ABSOLUTELY NOT.

Third - can you in a sense discover that you're "on the wrong path"? I suppose you could put it that way, but I would not. Again, God has decreed everything that comes to pass - so you're not "on the wrong path" - but you might find that you've chosen unwisely, and need to undergo a mid-course correction. But you have to remember that if you do undergo some sort of mid-course correction, it's not because you did something God did not have planned for you. It's not as though God was thinking "Gee, I wish Erick would have chosen career X, but he went and chose Y". God planned course X for you, for HIS purposes, and Y, if you so choose to pursue that. Maybe you'll later move on to Z because you found out you still didn't fit as well as you'd like. This happens, but it's all in God's timing and for God's purposes - and for His glory.

People ask these kinds of questions all the time - and usually it's because there is in their mind somewhere that God has some "perfect plan" for them... and He does - and wherever they are, that's the "perfect plan". We should not be constantly straining after "God's perfect will", but simply serve God wherever we are - and if we feel that there is a better career path that uses our gifts better and glorifies God better, then we best up and go pursue that path, all for God's glory. Whenever and if ever that change happens, it has to be remembered that it's not because we thwarted God's will and did something he did not have planned for us. It may be that we were disobedient to Him in making that initial career choice, indeed... but that is often part of God's plan for us, too.

Sorry for rambling... had little sleep last night due to one of my little girls having a bad bout with croup (who's much better this morning)


----------



## TimV (Oct 16, 2008)

> I feel like I have really missed out on what I would have liked to do especially when I am at work and things are going a certain way and I think back to when I was at a cross road, had I gone the other path would things still be like this.



Wishing that you could go back in time is one of the most common fantasies in men. I know this is wrong and fruitless with my head, but my heart constantly wanders down that path. 

When you sin there are consequences, and at the same time God has (as Tod says) you exactly where He intended you to be from before the founding of the world. Two separate truths, and they don't contradict, even though they seem to from our limited vantage point.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 16, 2008)

> Westminster Confession of Faith
> Chapter III
> Of God's Eternal Decree
> 
> I. God from all eternity, did, by the most wise and holy counsel of His own will, freely, and unchangeably ordain whatsoever comes to pass;[1] yet so, as thereby neither is God the author of sin,[2] nor is violence offered to the will of the creatures; nor is the liberty or contingency of second causes taken away, but rather established.[3]



One way of looking at this profound mystery (remember we are limited, God is infinite) is that God works His plan through the free will actions of men.

Man is not coerced, he freely chooses according to his nature, but God's purposes are actually established by man's free choice.

Does that mean you "missed the boat" in some major life decision? Not really. And remember, as you seek God now, evaluating in light of obedience to God now, you can "catch the right boat," the one you were always "intended" to catch.

From a purely advice standpoint... don't spend one minute wondering "what might have been"- you have no idea what that (really) might have been. Focus on following God in your life patterns right now.


----------



## shackleton (Oct 16, 2008)

I think I am begrudgingly learning that I am exactly where I am supposed to be, even if that is not where I would have liked to have been. I am finding that the idea that I would rather be somewhere else or wanting to go back and change things breeds discontentment and regret and these are not good. We, I, have to learn to be content where I am and do the best I can because it is in this path that I have been "called" to even if it is not what _my_ perfect plan would have been.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 16, 2008)

> *Proverbs 3:6
> 
> In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.*



It seems to me God gives some people satisfying stable careers, others satisfying stable marriages, others long life and good health, others abundance of material wealth, as well as the opposite of each one of these.

I truly can't think of anyone right now who does not have a combination of these apparent benefits and difficulties. One person gets what seems like a great career, popularity, and "fun" but has a terrible family life.

Others seem to have long life, good health, great family, but have difficulty finding a satisfying career.

The key, the verse above, is to learn to delight in God in all your circumstances. Be faithful and hearty in applying whatever He gave you and "the plan" will tend to work itself out- and God will be glorified.


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's a good read on the subject of contentment.

You can pick up the updated version at monergism.com as well.

The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment


----------



## shackleton (Oct 16, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> > *P
> > Others seem to have long life, good health, great family, but have difficulty finding a satisfying career.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shackleton (Oct 16, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> Here's a good read on the subject of contentment.
> 
> You can pick up the updated version at monergism.com as well.
> 
> The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment



I have that book I guess I could read it.


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 16, 2008)

> I have that book I guess I could read it.



It's a great book.


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Oct 16, 2008)

Often I have wondered if I had missed my calling. Then I realized I am a butt-head. Thank God He is sovereign. I never missed my calling. 

(And He didn't call us to be butt-heads.)


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 16, 2008)

Erick, you're not alone in thinking like this, as others have pointed out, but I think Todd's got it on the mark. I do it all the time, and know that I should stop. The Word says we should be content with such things as we have, which is not easy as we deal with the tendencies of the flesh, but it must mean that to some degree that if our present state is causing us distress and perhaps inclining our hearts toward sin, we should make necessary changes. What those changes are is another difficult decision, but if you've an idea of what it is that would relieve you of such distress and bring greater glory to God, then I would say by all means pursue it. Whatever the case, brother, I will pray for you that the Lord make the way clear for you.


----------



## GTMOPC (Nov 28, 2008)

shackleton said:


> Blue Tick said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a good read on the subject of contentment.
> ...



Ditto! I've only read about 50 pages as I keep getting distracted with other matters.

On the matter of missing ones calling I don't think you'll miss it. When I think I'm somehow missing the end God has for me I look back to my heathen life. If I were going to miss my calling it would've been missed pre-salvation! My life was a one way trip to self destruction alley till Christ got hold of me. The key is this, I think, the narrow path which is right in the middle of God's will for you is like a road. What's usually on either side of a road? A ditch. You can choose to stay within the lines or you can roll off in the ditch, in which case there will possibly be significant hold ups, problems, difficulties, etc. The quickest way to fulfill your calling is to stay on the road. The great thing about the ditch is you can see the road, even from down in the muck, when you find yourself there...just crawl out!

Furthermore in my ignorant opinion it seems like you could never miss your calling since God had a specific plan for you, and there isn't an alternative accept in your experience where you are responsible to make right decisions. From God's point of few you are on a one way trip to a certain destiny. From your view you can't see that, so you have to make the best choices based on what information God has provided, namely His word. But I might be wrong in that opinion theologically, I haven't quite worked that all out yet!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 28, 2008)

The real question is: How would you even know if you missed it?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 28, 2008)

One side thought. 

Job was directed to go... And he went the opposite way from where he was told to go. Thankfully he was brought to repentance. 

This may be a little out of context but here ya go.



> (1Co 10:6) Now these things were our examples, to the intent we should not lust after evil things, as they also lusted.
> 
> (1Co 10:11) Now all these things happened unto them for ensamples: and they are written for our admonition, upon whom the ends of the world are come.



I don't think anyone can tell you what God's specific will is for you concerning this. But we can point you in general directions. I do recommend books on Contentment. But if you did miss your calling and you are pricked in your conscience concerning some sin, it is not to late to repent peradventure God would grant it to you. 

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 29, 2008)

> Then I realized I am a butt-head.



It's a liberating moment, isn't it?


----------



## GTMOPC (Nov 29, 2008)

SolaScriptura said:


> The real question is: How would you even know if you missed it?



I think that's what I was trying to get at!


----------

